# All Good Things Must End



## EN Publishing (Nov 16, 2021)

We have some sad new today for fans of _Judge Dredd & The Worlds of 2000 AD_.

Our license to create 2000 AD products has come to an end. We started this journey in late 2017, and launched the game in 2019. It has been a wonderful ride, and we have published several _Judge Dredd_ adventure sourcebooks as well as hardcover setting books for _Rogue Trooper_ and _Strontium Dog_.

It has been wonderful getting to know you all over the past couple of years. Sadly, the pandemic meant that we have not been able to attend conventions for the past 18 months, so we are very much looking forward to Dragonmeet in December.

The good news is that until March 2022 you can still buy 2000 AD roleplaying game products from us (while stocks last!) Even better, at Dragonmeet in London this year, we will be launching our half-price sale for _Judge Dredd & The Worlds of 2000 AD_ which will last up until March 2022.

The WOIN system which powers the game will, of course, continue as normal, with our next release, a horror adventure/sourcebook called _The Possessed_, coming soon!

Thank you, everybody, for your support and enthusiasm.

- the EN Publishing team


----------



## Michael Blackett (Nov 16, 2021)

I would like to thank you for your contribution to Judge Freed and the Worlds of 2000as rpg.

A pity and unfortunate that it draws to a close, obvious that the planned necropolis/Judge Death supplement will not occur.

Once again thank you


----------



## Black Dow (Nov 18, 2021)

Echoing Michael - has been a zarjaz production every time, sad to see things come to an end.  

Would love to know what was planned for the aforementioned Necropolis/Dark Judges supplement. 

Thanks again to all involved.


----------



## Michael Blackett (Nov 18, 2021)

Thank you Black

Would also like to add that having formerly played the 1985 games workshop in hardback, I preferred the Judge Dredd and Worlds of 2000ad with its career based mechanics and more thoughtful approach to mega city tech levels than its predecessor. The supplements greatly added flavour which was welcome.

To the developers it is to your credit, would have liked to seen the Necropolis/psi supplement, yet it is what it is.


----------

